

"Turn a recycling bottle bank into an arcade game and guess what happens...." - amichail
http://www.dothegreenthing.com/blog/bottle_bank_arcade

======
Matti
Piano Stairs: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lXh2n0aPyw>

The world's deepest bin: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbEKAwCoCKw>

------
ejs
I wonder if the novelty of this wears off pretty quickly? Neat idea though.

~~~
Tichy
Maybe they could make it so that you can actually win stuff.

I suppose the jackpot would be 1000 empty bottles crashing on your feet :-)

------
NathanKP
What a brilliant idea! I suppose the lesson to learn from this idea is that by
adding a bit of extra fun and reward you can improve user interaction.

Perhaps this is why fancy effects and AJAX are so often used to make a web
page more enjoyable. They might make it more fun to use, but at the same time
too much can have a negative effect.

------
detcader
It's a good idea, but it can't really be applied. It would even be kind of
annoying if every bottle bin were a flashing, noisy video game. If it doesn't
work on a universal level, it's a bit wrong to call it a 'theory'.

~~~
jnovek
What if you had one with both -- a normal bottle bin on one side, and a game
on the other?

------
clistctrl
I save my bottles and just reuse them with the next batch of beer I make :)

